# Echt Voll Wichtig !



## foxx21 (19. April 2002)

Hallo also ich bin jetzt schon die ganze Zeit am Basteln!


komm aber nicht weiter

also ich habe so zusagen aus 2PC's einen gemacht

also auf einen PC war win98 Drauf auf der C: Platte ok

dann hab ich mal eine andere platte eingebaut die ich vorher

auf einen anderen PC formatiert habe , ok alles schön und gut

nun hab ich win 2k Prof auf der anderen formatierten platte (e

installiert, nun hab ich die c: platte formatierte also direkt im

windows ja hat alles geklappt.


so nun habe ich neu gestartet weil ich noch ein paar ram chips 

eingesetz hab, nun hat etwas mit den ram chips nicht gepasst und

ich musste einen wieder rausnehmen. ok

dann starte ich neu und bekomme diese beschissene fehlermeldung

* NTLDR * fehlt ok

naja nun hab ich rumgetüftelt und nach einiger zeit bin ich

drauf gekommen das ich das umjumpern vergessen hatte, so

ok ich dachte jetzt habe ich das problem gefunden aber leider nein

ok dann hab ich umgejumpert, also die platte mit win2k (e hab ich

auf master die andere formatierte wo win98 drauf war auf slave und 

nun bekomm ich die fehlermeldung

* Ungültiges System *

Datenträger wechseln und Eingabetastedrücken!!!


ok was soll ich jetzt machen ich dreh gleich durch!!!

brauche echt dringend hilfe


naja ich wart halt mal und rauch ein paar ziggis, und hoffe das ich
eine schnelle antwort bekomme.


danke


----------



## Eyewitness (23. April 2002)

Also abgesehen davon, daß es etwas wirr beschrieben war, würde ich Dir an Deiner Stelle raten, beide Platten wieder reinzuhauen, die eine auf Master, die andere auf Slave. Dann solltest Du bitte schön nicht wieder die Platten wechseln oder ähnliches, sondern einfach alles belassen. Beide Platten hast Du natürlich formatiert. Dann installierst Du Win98 ganz normal. Anschließend Win2k auf der jeweiligen Partition und dann läuft es auch wieder.

Ich denke, Dein Fehler lag darin, daß der Bootmanager von Win2k nicht mit Deiner Bastelei klar gekommen ist. Schließlich verschwindet der NTLDR nicht einfach so.


----------

